# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Корпоративные тарифы связи Мегафон, Билайн, МТС, все регионы

## mariya-tarify

Предлагаем корпоративныетарифы связи Мегафон, Билайн, МТС,Ростелеком, Теле2. 
Работаем с ноября 2015,много отзывов в нашей группе вконтакте.
Вот лишь некоторые изнаших тарифов: 


У нас есть Билайнпремиальный с новым красивым номером,переход со своим номером и переход сдругих операторов. 
5000 минут, 5000 смс, 20 гбинтернета + бесплатные входящие заграницейза 650 руб в месяц


Линейка МТС Умный бизнесдля любых регионов. 


Наш эксклюзив, тарифПремиум Ростелеком. Безлимитные звонкипо всей России, 12 гб интернета, 1500 смс.Абонентская плата 450 руб в месяц. Домашнийрегион СПб, но высылаем симкарты по всейРоссии. Тариф работает на вышках Теле2.


Легендарный тариф смартдля своих от МТС 
600 минут, 600 смс, 10 Гб за200 руб в месяц 


Широкий ассортименттарифов Мегафон на новые номера, переходсо своим номером и переход с другихоператоров. Есть красивые номера. 


Эксклюзивные тарифына полностью безлимитный интернет ителевидение.


Самая актуальнаяинформация в нашей группе вконтактеvk.com/tarifes и по телефону +79268833243 (whatsapp/viber)

----------

